
Doordash is struggling to close funding with Sequoia as a lead - baristaGeek
https://pando.com/2016/01/19/if-doordash-struggling-close-funding-sequoia-lead-how-bad-are-things-your-startup/10d4240405a09327e99e423d8d7d60b38c756e18/
======
timrpeterson
Interesting that this piece isn't getting more notice here. Pando deserves
more notice too considering that they seem to be trying to do real journalism.

